# OpenRC - losowe usługi dostają sygnał SIGTERM

## kamild

Witam!

Postawiłem Gentoo na nowym lapku (Dell Inspiron 17R SE). Wszystko byłoby wporządku gdyby nie fakt, że podczas startu losowe usługi dostają sygnał SIGTERM, co z kolei skutkuje przejściem do Init 0 i wyłączeniem komputera. Problem nie występuje, gdy uruchamiam system interaktywnie (klawisz "i" podczas startu). Ba! Bywa nawet że systemowi uda się wstać normalnie, bez wspomnianego błędu. Co ja tu jeszcze mogę dopisać? Hmm, może to, że SIGTERM najczęściej dostaje NetworkManager (tak, tak - próbowałem usuwać go z autostartu, lecz wtedy inna usługa dostanie SIGTERM). 

Ogólnie dziwna sprawa (jak dla mnie  :Razz:  ), będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

Kamil

emerge --info 

```
kamil@inspiron ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3610QM_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 16 Sep 2012 16:05:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr apng avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bs2b bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative directfb dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fltk fontconfig fortran ftp g3dvl gdbm gif gimp gnutls gpm iconv id3tag imagemagick ipv6 java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors lzma mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack nas ncurses network networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit postproc ppds pppd projectm qt qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp sndfile sound spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tiff timidity truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau video videos vnc vorbis wavpack wifi wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## lsdudi

po pierwsze przejrzyj /var/log/messages

po drugie nie wiem czy to najlepszy wybór aby wybrac march=nocona

po trzecie revdev-rebuild oraz rekompilacja systemu jesli niedawno zmieniałeś gcc

----------

## kamild

Dzięki za odpowiedź.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> po pierwsze przejrzyj /var/log/messages 

 

Nie znalazłem nic interesującego poza tym, że system nie widzi karty Nvidii (laptop został wyposażony w - pożal się Boże  :Rolling Eyes:  - 'technologię' Nvidia Optirun, używam bumblebee, jakoś to działa, sądzę więc iż ten komunikat trzeba zignorować)

 *Quote:*   

> po drugie nie wiem czy to najlepszy wybór aby wybrac march=nocona 

 

Miałbyś może jakąś sugestię co do tego march-a? Jeśli warto, to na pewno zmienię.  :Wink: 

[Edit] - dla ścisłości przypomnę, że laptop pracuje na Intel Core i7

[Edit2] - przejrzałem dokumentację http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel i dowiedziałem się, że dla i7 dostępny jest march=corei7. Chyba sam sobie odpowiedziałem jaki march jest odpowiedni. Wieczorem zmienię.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> po trzecie revdev-rebuild oraz rekompilacja systemu jesli niedawno zmieniałeś gcc

 

revdep-rebuild wykonuję po każdym updacie systemu i po emerge --depclean. 

O zmianie gcc nie za bardzo można mówić, bo system jest świeżutki (podobnie jak cały laptop).  :Wink: 

----------

## kamild

Zauważyłem ciekawą rzecz. Mianowicie - jeśli już dojdzie do błędu podczas uruchamiana - system przechodzi do Init 0 jeszcze zanim dana usługa otrzyma sygnał SIGTERM. 

Łopatologicznie rzecz ujmując - najpierw widzę że system przechodzi do Init 0, a dopiero potem wywala błąd związany z SIGTERM. 

Dodatkowo zauważyłem, że po wyłączeniu laptopa i pozostawieniu go podpiętym do prądu, komputer sam się włączy po pewnym czasie (nie wiem ile, minuta? Dłużej chyba nie) - pomimo, iż przy wyłączeniu wyraźnie było Init 0.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Więc co? Bios? Acpi? Może to, że mam uruchomionego demona /etc/init.d/acpid? 

Spróbuję wyłączyć z autostartu acpid i zobaczymy co wtedy (wątpię żeby pomogło...  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie, bo osobiście brak mi pomysłów  :Confused: 

[Edit1] - przepraszam za post pod postem - chciałem wyraźnie zaznaczyć, iż zauważyłem coś, co uznałem za istotne.

[Edit2] - usunąłem acpid z autostart-u, zrobiłem kilka reboot-ów i jak dotąd nie uświadczyłem wspomnianego błędu.

Niemniej jednak nadal występuje problem z samoczynnym uruchamianiem się komputera gdy zostawiam włączoną ładowarkę. Musi to być problem z moim Gentoo, gdyż jeśli wyłączę system spod Windows-a, komputer pozostaje wyłączony. 

Dziwne, naprawdę dziwne...

----------

## SlashBeast

Wlacz acpid ale wylacz mu ten poweroff na eventach, generalnie wylacz mu wszystko i niech do logow wrzuca co sie dzieje, wtedy popatrz w logi, jaki event leci.

----------

## kamild

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> wylacz mu ten poweroff na eventach, generalnie wylacz mu wszystko 

 

Co rozumiesz przez wyłączenie poweroff na eventach? Jakąś dodatkową konfigurację programu logującego? (Korzystam z syslog-ng). W każdym razie chodzi o to, żeby zmniejszyć ilość informacji zawartych w logach? Dobrze myślę? 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> niech do logow wrzuca co sie dzieje, wtedy popatrz w logi, jaki event leci.

 

Przeglądam i przeglądam te logi, jednak nic ciekawego znaleźć nie mogę. Odnośnie samego patrzenia w logi, zakładam że chodzi o pliki w katalogu /var/log/. 

Przyznam szczerze, że mimo iż używam Gentoo parę ładnych lat, nigdy nie przejmowałem się i nie korzystałem zbytnio z logów systemowych, stąd też moja nieporadność w tej kwestii i być może banalne pytania.  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

w /etc/acpi/default.sh jet np., ze po nacisnieciu przycisku power leci 'init 0', po zahashowaniu tego fragmentu poleci w log_unhandled i bedziesz w logu widzial, ze np. system dostaje event, ze klikniety jest przycisk power. Moze masz jakis problem z tym przyciskiem czy cuś, debuguj.

----------

## kamild

Tak więc - pobawiłem się trochę z tymi logami, jednak ostatecznie wróciłem do punktu wyjścia. Mówiąc krótko - nic nie znalazłem. 

Aktualnie sytuacja wygląda tak, że dodałem acpid do poziomu default (rc-update add acpid default) i problem z błędem przy uruchamianiu nie występuje. 

Oczywiście jeśli jednak dodałbym acpid do poziomu boot, ponownie miałbym problem z przechodzeniem do Init 0 podczas uruchamiania systemu. Wygląda na to, że acpid musi startować z pewnym opóźnieniem. 

Zastanawia mnie tylko dlaczego laptop samoczynnie uruchamia się gdy wyłączę go na podpiętym zasilaczu. Następuje to tylko bezpośrednio po wyłączeniu - jeśli podpiąłbym ładowarkę do wyłączonego już laptopa to pozostałby on wyłączony. 

Nie otwieram na to nowego tematu, gdyż wydaje mi się że przyczyna obu problemów jest ta sama. Pytanie tylko co to za przyczyna?

 *Quote:*   

> Moze masz jakis problem z tym przyciskiem czy cuś

 

Sądzę, że sprzętowo jest wszystko w porządku. Tym bardziej, że laptop standardowo miał zainstalowane Ubuntu i działało to bezproblemowo.  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Wrzuc mu nowy bios i ew zresetuj go, moze ma jakies zaczarowane funkcje do auto powerup po powerfailure z jakims opoznieniem, czy tez bardzo dziwne acpi. Sprawdz tez, czy tak samo sie psuje jak dodasz do bootu kernela: acpi_osi=Linux, zaraz po root=XXX

----------

## kamild

 *Quote:*   

> Wrzuc mu nowy bios i ew zresetuj go

 

Reset ustawień nic nie zmienił, aktualizacja biosu natomiast poprawiła jedynie działanie Bumblebee (wcześniej bywały problemy z wykryciem karty nVidia - to tak na marginesie). 

Obecnie Bios jest w wersji A03 (wcześniej było A01). 

 *Quote:*   

> Sprawdz tez, czy tak samo sie psuje jak dodasz do bootu kernela: acpi_osi=Linux, zaraz po root=XXX

 

Powiem krótko - bez zmian.  :Wink: 

Myślę, że poczekam na kolejne aktualizacje kernela i/lub biosu. 

Może faktycznie laptop ma jakieś dziwne acpi i jego obsługa musi zostać dopracowana?  

W każdym razie - dziękuję za pomoc.  :Smile:  System wstaje bez powikłań (acpid pozostawiłem w poziome default), a problem z auto powerup-em to - powiedzmy szczerze - pikuś. Wystarczy pamiętać, żeby wypiąć kabel po wyłączeniu.  :Wink: 

Jeśli jednak zauważę, że któraś piękna aktualizacja usunęła ten problem, to dam solved do tematu.  :Wink: 

----------

